# First impressions - HS720AS



## markd (Oct 29, 2014)

We received about 2' of snow here this past weekend. When there was about 16-17" on the ground, I used my Toro 826 to knock it down. The next day with about 7-8" of snow on the ground I decided to try out my new HS720 SS, on everything but the EOD stuff.
I have never used a SS machine before, but have used my Toro for the past 25 years. I started the Honda with the electric start. It started right away on a full choke. The machine ran very smoothly and came off of the choke pretty quickly. I am going to address two issues that I have heard mentioned: vibration and ease of using chute controls.

Because there has been some talk about excessive vibration, shortly after purchasing my machine I put small strips of rubber (bicycle tube) between the handle where it connects about half way up. With this modification, I experienced only a very slight, I would call it normal vibration felt through the handle when the machine was running. There was no increase in vibration at all when the auger was engaged. I had heard that some people felt the auger is not balanced or there is flex in the rubber when engaged, which causes vibration. This is not the case.There was no more vibration felt, probably less then I feel on my Toro 2 stage machine. So vibration was not an issue at all. (I know Robert from Honda has mentioned that the vibration issue pertained only to early manual chute controlled machines.) 

The chute controls were well greased when I received the 720. They operated smoothly and worked well, although it took some time to get use to them. I think the trick to smooth operation is to move the controls away from the notches that hold them in place, before trying to move them. No issues with stiff controls.

The machine removed the snow very well, and right down to the pavement. It was not quite as "self propelled" by the auger as I thought it would be. It still was very easy to use and very maneuverable, especially when compared to my old Toro and certainly much faster to use. I am very satisfied with the 720 so far and have absolutely no complaints at all. I will report back after I have had some more time using it.


----------

